# What do you focus on to stimualate the pecs as much as possible during pressing?



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 20, 2017)

Especially when you go heavier? 

Its impossible to not use your arms to lift heavy weight during pressing exercises. Its not like you can just lift that weight with your chest on its own.

So what motion do you focus on making when you are performing bench press exercises?


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 20, 2017)

I picture your mother sitting on me and having to struggle for my life by pushing her off so I can breathe.  Works wonders every time!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Especially when you go heavier?
> 
> Its impossible to not use your arms to lift heavy weight during pressing exercises. Its not like you can just lift that weight with your chest on its own.
> 
> So what motion do you focus on making when you are performing bench press exercises?



not sure I understand your question?


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 20, 2017)

Prince said:


> not sure I understand your question?



What is your main focus while pressing to activate your pectorial muscles?

For example it may be focusing on really holding and squeezing your contraction.


----------



## dynaglide1955 (May 15, 2017)

press to neck while bench pressing with wider grip and arms flared out 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (May 15, 2017)

The wider the grip the more pecs you will stimulate. 
Don't go overboard, warm up with grip 2" wider than shoulder width, then try 3" if comfortable shoot for 3.5 to 4.5".
You will notice that the wider you go the weaker you are, but it will be working mostly pecs.


----------



## dynaglide1955 (May 23, 2017)

bring bar to neck wide grip arms flared out. .go LIGHT 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------

